#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Liquid flow in Nm/h

## MartinST

Can someone please assist with literature for temperature and pressure correction factors to express liquid flow in Nm/h?

See More: Liquid flow in Nm/h

----------


## Pedro_Suarez

Sorry, it has no sense.
You express only gas flow in Nm3/h.
Real gases fail to obey the ideal gas equation of state, so you need the compressibility factor Z.
To determine the gas flow in normal conditions (1 bar and 273 K) you can use this ecuation.

Qr  = Qn  x (Pn/Pr)*(Tr/Tn)/(Zr*Zn)

r = real conditions
n = normal conditions

Qr (m3/h)
Qn (Nm3/h)
Pn = 1 bar
Pr (bar) If you use barg add +1
Tr (K)
Tn = 273 K
Zr and Zn are the compressibility factors. Z depends on the kind of gas, temperature and pressure.

I think A.G.A. 8 can help you.

P.D. K is Kelvin

----------

